# 18 gallon for Kribensis?



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey,

I'm currently looking at an "18 gallon high" aquarium on craigslist for $35, which includes a hood, light, and biowheel filter.

I want to breed my pair kribensis, and I know they should have a minimum of 20 gallons. My question is, would an 18 gallon be enough? Do they need a long tank, or will this tank suffice?

Any help would be appreciated. I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section, im still new and I wasnt sure where to post this

thanks


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't think a high tank would work. Kribs will prefer longer or wider tanks rather than height. For instance, in terms of 'footprint,' a 15 gallon and 20 gallon high are the same. For a pair of kribs, I'd really personally recommend at least a 20 gallon long ... ie 30"x12". Others will say it can be done in smaller, and it can, but I prefer the space for those pair squables that come up.


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks dwarfpike 
I guess it worked out on craigslist, the guy sold his 18 before I had a chance to pick it up. It's pretty bad because the LFS here on my island has a 20 long, but its $75 for the tank alone. I figured they would need a longer tank.

I have a 10 gallon that I considered using for them, but it's housing my baby RES turtle. 
So I'll keep it in mind to look for a 20 gallon minimum and long. Just gotta keep checking craigslist


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

$75?!?! I knew things were more expensive out there, but yeesh!! At the chain stores, I can get a 20 long for $26.99!!!

Well, at least before I head north that is. :lol:


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

And it's the ONLY LFS on the island. Theres walmart but, and they only have 10 gallons $15 and 55 gallons ($200). I've been watching craigslist for a while and theres almost nothing showing up for 20 gallons. I wouldnt mind putting them in a 10 gallon, but i'm not sure how they'll be in there. They're in my 29 gallon community tank and they seem pretty happy, but I want them to breed, and i think they're better off in a species tank.

I would order a tank online of pay someone in the continental US, but i have no idea how much shipping will be (probably why the tanks cost so much here, lol)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

What else do you have in with them in the 29 gallon? (a 20 long is the same 'footprint' as a 29, just shorter) If it's tetras and livebears, they have a good chance of breeding.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

You'll soon pay off the extra for the 20L from the LFS with all the krib juvies you'll sell him!


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

The problem is, I pretty much overstocked my tank. Theres a few congo tetras, dwarf rainbowfish, the 3 kribs, 2 cockatoo cichlids, 2 yoyo loaches (I've read yoyo loaches and kribs shouldnt be together) and a few barbs.

I know better then to cram all of them in that tank, but when I got the RES turtle as a gift I didnt want some of those fish in my 10 gallon, so I moved them to the 29. They're all healthy but I have a feeling that having that many fish may be keeping them from spawning.

I would work for the LFS, but its an hour drive to get there, lol. I've thought about buying aquariums from craigslist on the other islands (oahu) but i dont know how much shipping it 

It sucks living in Hawaii, lol.


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

UPDATE!

I found a 30 gallon tall for 60 bucks with an eclipse hood & lights. From what I read, the tank is about 24 inches long. Will this be enough for a pair of kribs and some tetras?

Thanks


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

i think so. I have had them and i know that people have kept pairs in 10G's


----------

